# courier-imap listens only on IPv6 :(

## Klavs

Hi guys,

After I recompiled my courier-imap to v1.7.1 with ipv6 support it now listens only on IPv6. And on a weird address too:

tcp        0      0 ::ffff:192.168.1.2:993  :::*                    LISTEN

which I guess, corresponds to /etc/courier-imap/imapd-ssl:

SSLADDRESS=192.168.1.2

weird.

I tried setting the SSLPORT to:

SSLPORT=192.168.1.2.993,::1.993

but that just gave me this:

tcp        0      0 ::ffff:192.168.1.2:993  :::*                    LISTEN

tcp        0      0 ::1:993                 :::*                    LISTEN

Weird.

Any ideas - or perhaps somebody knows the link to courier-imap archives - cause they are seemingly not advertised on www.inter7.com  :Sad: 

----------

## Klavs

Found some information:

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=da&lr=&ie=UTF-8&threadm=9d2pud%242n80%241%40FreeBSD.csie.NCTU.edu.tw&rnum=4&prev=/groups%3Fq%3Dipv6%2Blisten%2Bgroup:mailing.unix.courier-imap%26hl%3Dda%26lr%3D%26ie%3DUTF-8%26group%3Dmailing.unix.courier-imap%26selm%3D9d2pud%25242n80%25241%2540FreeBSD.csie.NCTU.edu.tw%26rnum%3D4

It seems that the wildcard bind (which I tried) should make it listen on both ipv4 and ipv6 - ergo it seems the IPv6 implementation in my gentoo-sources kernel (USAGI ipv6 - linux-ipv6.org) is broken  :Sad: 

I still don't get why a specific listen adress doesn't make it listen to ipv4.

I'll try to ask that on courier-imap mailinglist.

Pls. tell me if you have an IPv6 enabled courier-imap that also listens on IPv4 (and how you did it  :Smile: 

----------

## wolf31o2

 *Klavs wrote:*   

> tcp        0      0 ::ffff:192.168.1.2:993  :::*                    LISTEN

 This is an IPv6 specific address which means "IPv6-capable, but only listening on IPv4 address 192.168.1.2".  As of right now, your SSL IMAPd is only listening on IPv4.

----------

## Klavs

If that were true - then howcome I couldn't connect to it - as usual? No firewalling preventing it (cleared the FW - still nothing) - worked perfectly when I reverted to the version without IPv6 capability.

IMHO a bug in the USAGI ipv6 implementation in Gentoo-sources? Anyone tested this and found it working? f.ex. by using an IPv6 enabled netcat?

----------

## wolf31o2

I have absolutely no problems connecting to mine using either an IPv4 or IPv6 address.  Also, try running netstat --inet6 rather than simply netstat.

----------

## johnny99

I'm having he same issue.  that's weird.  it's hard to find any info on this.  I'm not using ipv6 anyway, so Ill turn it off.

----------

## Ant P.

If you want to keep your IPv4 and IPv6 stacks separate you need to set /proc/sys/net/ipv6/bindv6only to 1.

----------

